# Blue Spotted Sunfish



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Thought id give you a shot of my blue spot. Max size 3.7" for those of you that thought Natives get too large for small tanks, he is nestled comfortably behind my New Java Moss

*http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=2919&ppuser=2304]


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2009)

Looking good Jim let get into salt


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Been there Joey, did Salt for about 5 years, got kinda bored after i spent all my money *r2 , Found Natives and the rest is History *


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2009)

Hahaha true that $$$$ go's like trhe wave's in the sea*r2


----------



## baileyjane (Jun 15, 2009)

That's a very pretty fish! My brother caught a sunfish years ago that coexisted with my large tinfoil barbs for quite a long time!


----------

